# Kelton Hollowing gate



## larry C (Apr 11, 2017)

Guys, I'm looking for a Kelton Hollowing Gate, seems like Woodworker's Supply and Veritas no longer have them available.....anybody have any ideas where I could find one?


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure where to find one but perhaps @woodtickgreg might be able to build one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2017)

I can't find a vendor with those in stock, but I did find one made by Hamlet tools, available in UK from Axminster ... LINK 

Looks similar, but it's double-ended (not sure why). Has a 25mm toolpost (about 0.984") which also fits a 1" toolrest banjo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 11, 2017)

Another one, "Irons tool gate" (out of New Zealand)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 12, 2017)

Larry, looks like something that anyone who has access to a machinist or machine shop could get made easily. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 12, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Larry, looks like something that anyone who has access to a machinist or machine shop could get made easily. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



I contacted Kelton, they have a distributor in Las Vegas, (Woodworker's Emporium), who has just received an order from them. They are supposed to call me tomorrow with a price..


----------



## larry C (Apr 13, 2017)

Thought I'd let y'all know, I found, and ordered the Kelton Hollowing Gate from Woodworker's Emporium in Las Vegas....This is the first time I've ordered from them, they seem like good people to deal with..
Larry

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

